
The ZUGFeRD and Factur-X Formats for Electronic Invoices - ofrzeta
https://www.pdflib.com/pdf-knowledge-base/zugferd-and-factur-x/
======
chrisMyzel
"ZUGFeRD leverages an important feature of PDF/A-3 (ISO 19005-3) which allows
to embed attachments of arbitrary types into the PDF/A document"

Oh - you mean I can send documents that have arbitrary payloads to my tax
office? That sounds interesting.

------
ofrzeta
For some open source implementations see [https://zugferd.github.io/open-
source.html](https://zugferd.github.io/open-source.html)

